# A Note Regarding Spam Posts



## Michael Morris (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello all.

For the past several couple of weeks I've noted an increasing trend of spam both here and at WotC. Most of the time these posts get anywhere from 2 to 20 response posts telling the spammer how he's violated the rules or hurling some creative insult at the spammer.  While the sentiment is understandable -

*Don't.*

Nine times out of ten these posts are made by computer programs specifically set up to create an account on a board and repeatedly spam until the account doesn't work anymore.  Then then move on to the next board they find and repeat the process ad nasuem.  Some of these programs are  computer viruses on systems whose owners probably aren't aware of the activity.

We are looking into means by which to curtail or thwart this problem.  In the meantime please, *report the post but do not reply.* By replying and therefore bumping the post back to the top of the forums list you're only serving the spammer's purpose by keeping his ad visible.  These people don't care about what you have to say about their activities; and no creative diatribe on your part will change their mind.  Indeed, most of the time they post their spam and move on - never reading the thread again.


----------



## Gez (Nov 15, 2004)

There's always the old trick of the OCR-unfriendly number you have to type correctly, at registration...


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 15, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> There's always the old trick of the OCR-unfriendly number you have to type correctly, at registration...




Yep - I've installed it for us (WotC unforunately doesn't have the drivers that make it work so I can't activate it there).  That significantly curtailed the problem for us, but occasionally you'll get live human beings that are willing to post spam.


----------



## hong (Nov 15, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Yep - I've installed it for us (WotC unforunately doesn't have the drivers that make it work so I can't activate it there).  That significantly curtailed the problem for us, but occasionally you'll get live human beings that are willing to post spam.



 Oh man, those are the lowest of the low. I'd just like to say now that I would never do anything like that. Nope. Never ever.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 15, 2004)

i love  Spam(tm). fried with a touch of Tabasco.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 15, 2004)

Spam sucks.  But Tabasco is the glorious nectar of the gods.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 15, 2004)

In startling news, spammers are no longer posting spam.  They're now posting tobasco.


----------



## barsoomcore (Nov 16, 2004)

And Tabascoers are now posting Spam.


----------



## Berandor (Nov 16, 2004)

(sings)Lovely Spam, wonderful spam!


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2004)

Where's the spam golem??


----------



## the Jester (Nov 16, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Where's the spam golem??




Good God!!

*rubs hands together, inspired with idea for the halfling campaign*


----------



## Kilmore (Nov 19, 2004)

The God of Spam shall live on the internet FOREVER!!  There's nothing you can do to stop him!  NOTHING!

While the God of Spam can never be stopped, he can be temporarily placated for easy payments of $15 a month.  The God of Spam accepts credit and debit cards, money orders, and paypal.  No personal checks please.


----------

